# CD Drive can't read CD's but DVD's....



## julguribye (Aug 31, 2002)

I have a Apple prebuilt Matshita DVD-ROM in my old G4 400 AGP tower (not burner).

A couple of days ago I had to take it out to replace it with a borrowed CD-Burner to burn some CD's.

Since I put the old one back I have been unable to read regular CD-ROM's and audio-cd's. The only thing that it can read now is DVD's!

When I insert a CD it starts spinning and stuff, but it does not show up on the desktop. And after a while it's like it just gives up.

I have also tried to boot from a CD. When I do that, I just get a grey screen for a while. Then the CD just ejects and the normal startup process continues.

I think this may be hardware related...
Does anyone have any clues?


----------



## Jason (Aug 31, 2002)

zap pram?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 31, 2002)

you need to install the CD drivers, on the install CD, if you are using Mac OS 9. happened to me once


----------



## julguribye (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *you need to install the CD drivers, on the install CD, if you are using Mac OS 9. happened to me once  *



First of all I don't use OS 9,
second I can't use the install CD because the CD-ROM doesn't work!


----------



## julguribye (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *zap pram? *


Didn't solve my problem...


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 1, 2002)

well, that messes up my theory...


----------



## deanmcg (Sep 3, 2002)

This is quite interesting as I am having the reverse problem with a Matsushita drive reads CD's but not DVD's.

Differences are that this is a TiBook 400 Mhz slotloader  SR-8187 rev. HA16 model  and the problem is intermittent. In my case, I suspect strongly the drive is broken and will need to be replaced.

I have reset PRAM, reset Power manager. Even booted into open firmware and reset-all etc.

The only other symptom appears through Apple System Profiler when it is working displays info about the CDROM ok and when it is not working it includes garbage characters.

As this will be the FOURTH DVD CDROM unit to be replaced in my powerbook (for different reasons) and would truly suck. 

Check your info in the Apple System Profiler (The more info button from the "About this Mac" menu item brings it up. If it displays garbage characters you may need to get it replaced.


----------



## julguribye (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean by garbage characters but I can't see any weird text.
Seems like I have a SR-8584A rev. s15C


----------



## deanmcg (Sep 4, 2002)

When mine stops working the item vendor information changes from

MATSHITA to M@T@IO@ or similar.

Yours at least appears ok in this regard.

It might just be worthwhile getting an Apple authorised center to look at it.

(Yes I do know what a pain in the a that can be!)


----------



## Imhotep1963 (Dec 16, 2003)

I have similar problems with a MATSHITA CD-RW CW-8121 rev AA20 in my Ti 667.  And intermediate seems to be when the system is heated up.  Once it cools down or sits off for an hour or so things are fine.


----------

